# Working on new Deer stand



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Today was a good day to stay inside so I worked on a new stand. Was kinda bored. Have several like it and they have been good over the years. Lots of folks build them this way. Im about half done. There was some talk the other day about building stands so I just took some pictures.

Charlie


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

how does that window work, does it open?


----------



## fisherman's son (Apr 4, 2007)

So far so good Charlie! I've made one with my dad before and looks like you're on the right track! Good Luck!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Regarding the window. Yes it opens it is hinged at the top with a string (or giant mono) or what have you that pulls it up and then you hook it inside. Set it to three different heights. If it is raining bad or cold and windy just close it and look out the window. When you leave just close it and pin it inside to keep owls, wasps, or what have you out. There will be windows on every side. and a door in the back. Ill make more pictures when done. Looks like gonna cost about $100.00 bucks, maybe a little more, havent decided which roof going to use this time. Usually a tin roof over 3/8 plywood. Made at air conditioning shop. Im thinking about fiberglass this time cuz its cheap. 

Charlie


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It looks good Charlie. How much do you think the whole thing weighs when complete?

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Trouthunter

Dont really know 4 sheets of 3/8 plywood and some 2/4's and 2/2's. It all comes apart and you can lay it down in a pickup. It can be put up piece by piece, base, sides, and top. Real simple, I wouild guess maybe 75 pounds maybe little more. 

Charlie


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I built mine exactly the same last season except I set it up and drilled holes to bolt the sides together with 1/4" bolts using fender washers on both sides. She's very stable and can be disassembled and reassembled in no time. The top just sits on top of the four sides and I just put a few screw through to hold it down. Paint it with some oil based paint and it will last you quite a while!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like the idea of being able to break it down and put it in the truck. All of the ones that I've built were not that way and took two or more men to move and stand up.

Good job.

TH


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

looks almost just like we build em, we usually build ours 4x6 because of our size or we have 2 that are 4x8 that we use we the kids are with us. 
LOOKS Good


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Re bolting it together.. When you are up in the air on top of some kind of base you caint bolt it. I just start by securing the base to the metal stand base and then screw the sides from the inside out. Works great. Some folks use lag bolts but screw gun is faster. Not sure if better tho.

Charlie


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I like it!.

I build almost the exct same design in both 4x4 and 4x5, without the plexi in the hinged window. I put all the pieces together with lag bolts.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Stands*

I make mine very similar. 2 X 2 in corners, at bottom of windows, and at the floor. Glue and screw the sides to the frame. Then screw the sides together. The roof I lay out on top, and scribe a line with a pencil. I then glue and screw 2 X 2s inside the line. Then I can screw the roof to the sides from the inside. Also makes it easier to tear down. For my windows I use 1/4" plexiglass full length. I attach aluminum channel (1/4") vertically on the 2 X 2, the window will then slide up and down. I can then put curtains on the inside and adjust them the way I want. I also use metal drip edge to put on all edges and top of the plywood to keep out water. I have some stands that have lasted 15 years. Looks good, should be nice to hunt out of come bad weather.
BB


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks good Charlie. I will be building one in a couple of weeks and have a few questions for the group. Do you think a 4x6 is big enough to hunt with yourself and a kid, or would you go 4x8? What do you guys prefer for window design? Slides, hinged like Charlies etc..? The one think I hate is having blind spots from the sliding solid windows.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Larry I always made mine like Charlies so I could break them down to transport and store easier, I went full width window and black cloth drop downs so I was not seen.....

Size wise bigger is better so if you can do 4X8 for you and you son do it ....But you might have to reconfigure the windows..... I also lined mine with carpet on the walls so bumps did not ring like a bell.......

And add rigid insulation to the floor to dampen the sound......

John


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Stand size*

I make my stands 4' X 5'. If the stand "faces" one way, that is enough room for two adults. You have to sit shoulder to shoulder, but it is big enough. I have hunted 4 X 8 stands, I did not like it. You cannot shoot out of the 8' side without getting up and moving, or rolling the chair over. It is comfy, but a little impracticle when hunting alone. I also hunted for many years with kids in 4 X 4 blinds. The had to shoot sitting in my lap anyway, so I just put them on a bucket in the corner (and traded with them for half the hunt) until time to shoot.
My .02
BB


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I dont like the 4X8 or even 4X6 because when yu are by yourself you must constantly be moving from one end to the other. Hunted many times with grown guys in my 4X4. Now kinda tite but can be done. I l ike he 4X4 cuz yu can sit and look in all directions and not move. 

Re windows they can be done in so many ways. I just hinge mine and when closed they are pinned . My windows are also framed with 2X2 and when I close them I have a 1/4 inch hole drilled through the bottom 2X2 which goes into he stand frame too. I just drop a 1/4 inch bolt down through the hole and it is locked.

Charlie


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

All my life sat in 4x4's w/ my Dad--till this year I started building 4x6x6.4"!
I like the 4x6 for 2 people camera viedo--oh--cooler! and 4x4 for 1 as not to be moving so much--I make mine w/ Plexi windows (smokey and clear)the whole span of the walls except for the door and thinking of a small window in the door so U have No blind spots at all and you can leave the windows in for wind break etc. if U want to. Plus have a better scan of your area without having to always sit up to see out the small window style. .02

swampus


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I like to have 4x6 but I can see your point. 4x8 is TOO big and bulky. If you hunted two grown men in a 4x4 you must have REALLY liked each other! 



CHARLIE said:


> Hunted many times with grown guys in my 4X4. Now kinda tite but can be done.
> Charlie


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Agree on 4x6 being to big for 1 as Charlie said about acess to all windows. When my boys were young I built mine 4x6 but 3 widows were in the 4x4 part and had a 2"x4" slot for them to look out of without getting there whole face in shooting windows. The extra 2' was for them not me. WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

WATCH IT Brice . Im out of 2X2's gotta go get a couple.

Charlie


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> Re bolting it together.. When you are up in the air on top of some kind of base you caint bolt it. I just start by securing the base to the metal stand base and then screw the sides from the inside out. Works great. Some folks use lag bolts but screw gun is faster. Not sure if better tho.


Sure you can. Mine is 5' off the ground on a 4'x 5' base. I just put some 2x4s on the base that stick up about a foot on all four corners. you can lean your sides up against them and just bolt everything up. It works great and once you get your base set up, you can bolt up three sides, bring the top up into the stand with you, throw it on top, then slide the last side up under the top and bolt it to it's adjacent sides. Very easy. I'm sure screwing it together prally works just the same though, unless you take down too much and you end up with a bunch of holes in your sides.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

when u build a deer stand u dont mess around u go fist class-- i will find an old pallett put a sheet of scrap wood and find scrap every thin else till its covered--and if i can find some paint what ever the color then it will get some pertection if not so be it--if it leaks thats what plastic is fer ---but u got it goin on


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

*more work on stand.*

Four walls up. This showing entry door and back window.

Charlie


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

*Deer Blind*

Nice Idea For The Windows. Paint The Inside Of The Blind Black To Darken Everything.


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great thread...blind is looking good Charlie.

I plan on doing a little building next weekend too. Looking at putting up a 4x6 on 8' 4x4s with some metal elevators. These should make the blind really stable. If you haven't seen them you can go here:

http://www.shadowhunterllc.com/elevatorsllc.html#

Gander Mtn has them for $69.

Here are the plans I put together. The price list is missing a few things like framing connectors and shingles if I got that route.

I have planned on using 2x6 for the perimeter of the base, but do you think 2x4s all around would be suffient?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think that will be great. I use only 3/8 plywood for the sides and roof. The base is treated 2/4 with 5/8 treated plywood top. I think I am gonna fiberglass the roof. I normally use tin (solid piece) from a air cond place who makes ducts. Just make it to the roof size and have the corners bent down at 90 degrees and crimp it around the 3/8 plywood. I have about $125.00 in mine. Use plexiglass in the small window holes. Had that around for a while also had the base material too. Got some outside paint from Mccoys on sale for $6.95 gallon. That was a bargin. Normally use grey porch paint that covers well and last. Starting on windows and roof tomorrow.

Charlie


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

What I did for the front facing window was...
use hinges so the window shutter open up and out...
then used two 2x2's the width of the blind and cut a groove on each, on the table saw, to install the plexiglass inside the blind...
I cut the plexi in half so the halfs opens to the sides.

So now you can open one half or the other, depending which way you want to shoot. 
I used window insulation to close the gap between the plexi and the wall.

If I can get to the ranch this weekend, I'll get some pics.

Also used two 1x4's to make a shelf below the window to hold glasses, water, etc., so I don't have to reach down to the floor for them. Just screw one 1x4 to make the shelf, then screw the other to the shelf, as a lip, to keep items from falling off the shelf.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

One thing I have to add is a shelf and not for a shelf 'per say' but for a place to rest arm for a 3 pt hook-up when shooting. I have found that useing another widow will have your arm to high to help here. WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The shelf is a good idea. I just cut a 45 degree shelf acoss the front two corners to put stuff on. Regarding shooting, I have a friend who has a 1X4 in his stand that when he shoots he places it between windows in order to get the 3 point shot. (rest his arm).
Got to find some more 2X2's im out.

Charlie


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Looking Good Charlie...even with a break-down design ...you could add a heater/storage box in one side...just a thought.

One piece Awnings (adjusted to just above the horizon) really work well...

Nice work..


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Chief--cool add-on there man!--I do metal corners also on the ones I build--just think it adds to stregnth etc.! 
Thought of going solar cooler??


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Swampus said:


> Chief--cool add-on there man!--I do metal corners also on the ones I build--just think it adds to stregnth etc.!
> Thought of going solar cooler??


No sir...But solar panels in the domed skylight 5x5 work really good for 12v. fans, camera battery chargers, phones, walkie talkies, cd players and a small TV.....









Makes for some great (Under the Stars) New Years Parties too!.......and Legal Night Hunting!!! LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Like I Said...*

The stands we build are heavy. 

This one is 8' wide and 5' deep and 6' 8" inside height.

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dang TH!! Two full-sized gorillas could hunt out of one of those. 







.

Oh yeah. I guess they do.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Actually three can Pale Guy. 

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck guys I was building a deer stand not a Hotel. Yalls are awsome. New years party I have never done but the aliens (********) enjoy mine sometimes. Im still working, wife advised me to come upstairs and quit working on my stand cuz she is off today. Of course my response was YES MAM. Happy Easter all

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

*Getting close.*

OK guys and girls the old stand is getting closer. Just need some paint and to decide oh how I am going to seal the roof. Dang it took longer than it used to. Guess just getting slower in my old age.

Charlie


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Looks great!

But, you shoulda put the door on the other side.   JK


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well, you've been drinking so what difference does it make which side the door is on? 

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well the door deal, I really wanted it on on the right side but when I laid the panel down I screwed up and put it on the left. Have to make shure the ladder comes up on the left side. Just put on a coat of figerglass resin over cloth for the top. Probably take one more coat of resin. Then have to take it apart and paint it.

Charlie


----------

